# splitting dosage morning / evening necessary?



## username1 (Dec 31, 2012)

I started taking GH at night only, started at 1iu now I take 3iu before sleep on non-lifting days. On lifting days (M W F) I take 2iu after working out, then 1 iu before bed. 

Should I be taking a shot when I first wake up? the reason I didn't start doing that was since if I was going to get tired or sleepy I'd want to take it at night, to help me sleep as well. Though now that I've taken 2iu for a week now after noon, after lifting, I haven't noticed any fatigue. So, I'm thinking i would be ok to take it in the morning as well. Would it be beneficial for me to take it in the morning when I first wake up as well? 

Is it ok I'm taking odd doses like that, 3iu on non-lifting days before sleep. Then 2iu on lifting days after workout and then 1iu before bed? So, if it's beneficial for me to take a shot when I first wake up then that would mean that I would be taking 1iu on waking up, 1iu after lifting, then 1iu before sleep. On non-lifting days I would be 1.5 iu morning or 1.5iu before sleep. (Actually I'll probably just increase to 4iu shortly, I've been on 3iu for almost a week without any sides but, not going to go past 4iu). Btw I'm on 7/7. 

So is it necessary to split dosages morning/evening or am I find doing it the way I am? I have heard people say to not keep the frequency the same and to mix it up to keep your body guessing I guess. So, not always take them at the same time, morning/evening I guess just change it up when you take it. Is there any truth to that? In that case, then I should take it mornings some days and some days not? Randomly split dosages more in the morning some days, more in the evenings some days? Some days 3x a day (lifting days), sometimes 2 (non-lifting) etc. ?


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 31, 2012)

well a few things to look at.  one, taking the pre bed dose will cancel out natty releases.....  so you need to be mindful of that.  next, gh lasts 3-4hrs, well the spike does after an inj of it.  so having two vs. one is better no ? about it.  but i have also read about tests on children who have very very low gh output and are prolly the shrimps in their class, and big EOD doses proved to be the best dosing for getting them to grow.  ED dosing was not as effective.  

gh is also at its lowest 1st thing in the am.  taking a small dose or any dose for that matter will make it a high point instead of a low one.  this kinda boils down like peptide dosing does.  yes the more you do the better but when do you say when....??

just today ive done a 3iu gh in the am, mid day 300mg tes E(pre wo), MGF in bi's bi'lat, and will do another small gh 1.5iu in 2hrs more.


----------



## username1 (Jan 1, 2013)

i've heard the same thing about taking it at night cancels out natty release, but i know many people still take it at that time and especially ones that get sides during the day. so if i'm not getting sides should i not take any before bed? i think it helps me sleep which was nice but, i don't want my natty release to get screwed up. i guess another thought i had was that even if you're on exogenous GH period wouldn't that effect your natty release regardless? do you think it would be better to not take it at night at all? do you?


----------



## username1 (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm not arguing about taking it at night because I'm ready to stop taking it before sleep if necessary. I'm just wanting to talk about it for more info. So, based on what I'm Googling it seems that growth hormone is released in our sleep during SWS (Slow wave sleep) and REM sleep. It also seems that Slow wave sleep doesn't begin until roughly 3 hours. So it would seem that if you took it at night before sleep, then considering the short half life GH that it wouldn't effect your natty GH? 

Here's where I found this info:

"It has been shown that sleep—more specifically, slow-wave sleep (SWS)—does affect growth hormone levels in adult men. During eight hours' sleep, Van Cauter, Leproult, and Plat[55] found that the men with a high percentage of SWS (average 24%) also had high growth hormone secretion, while subjects with a low percentage of SWS (average 9%) had low growth hormone secretion."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleep

"Longer periods of slow-wave sleep occur in the first part of the night, primarily in the first two sleep cycles (roughly 3 hours)"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slow-wave_sleep

Thoughts?


----------



## username1 (Jan 1, 2013)

Can you find me studies showing that GH lasts 3-4 hours? Since I'm trying to search for it and I'm searching for "half life of hgh" is that what would determine how long it lasts? I'm finding anywhere from 30 min. to 2 hrs but, have not found 3-4 hours. Also found this, 

"The circulating half-life of hGH is relatively short half-life (20-30 minutes), while its biological half-life is much longer (9-17 hours) due to its indirect effects." http://www.deadiversion.usdoj.g*o*v/drugs_concern/hgh.pdf


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 1, 2013)

I split my dose as well...ist thing in AM and post w/o (feel less tired that way).  I still sleep well despite the lack of a pre-bed dose.


----------



## Cashout (Jan 1, 2013)

Username, how did you develop your administration protocol? I am really interested. 

So you are Tue-Thurs-Sat-Sun = 3ius at bed
Mon-Wed-Fri = 2ius post training + 1 iu bed

What is the basis for taking it post workout? Bedtime?


----------



## Cashout (Jan 1, 2013)

username1 said:


> *"The circulating half-life of hGH is relatively short half-life (20-30 minutes), while its biological half-life is much longer (9-17 hours) due to its indirect effects."* http://www.deadiversion.usdoj.g*o*v/drugs_concern/hgh.pdf



That is what I've got in the Nutropin AQ insert that I have from Genentech.


----------



## SAD (Jan 1, 2013)

I like your dosing protocol, but it doesn't hurt to experiment (within boundaries) and try it out a different way for a while to see if it works.  It sounds like you just started though, so maybe give it a few weeks/months and then switch it up.

I take 5iu on non-training days, completely random times (I work two full-time jobs so I just pin when I have time).
I take 10iu on training days immediately after the workout (I have no articles to prove that its more effective at helping you recover/build this way, but I believe that it does and know many others that dose the same way with great results).


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 1, 2013)

username1 said:


> i've heard the same thing about taking it at night cancels out natty release, but i know many people still take it at that time and especially ones that get sides during the day. so if i'm not getting sides should i not take any before bed? i think it helps me sleep which was nice but, i don't want my natty release to get screwed up. i guess another thought i had was that even if you're on exogenous GH period wouldn't that effect your natty release regardless? do you think it would be better to not take it at night at all? do you?


How old are you?


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 1, 2013)

I split my doses. If I could, I would dose five times a day 1iu each time. 

The most current research shows that the more closely you can replicate the natural pulsation of HGH/GF1 the more effective HGH is for growth. 

"Pulsatile i.v. infusions of human or bovine GH at two doses (12 or 36 mu./day, eight pulses/day, 5-min duration, every 3 h) produced greater increases in body weight than continuous i.v. infusions of GH at the same daily dose."

According to datbtrue: "The frequency of pulses were the most important factor in increasing growth. 9 better then 3 better then 1 better then continuous. The duration of the pulse didn't matter so long as it was still viewed as a single pulse by the body."

If you could dose every few hours, I would. If you cannot, keeping your dose split is, IMO, a good idea. 

As for exogenous administration shutting down your natural production:  "My research indicates that at very high dose 22kDa GH (which is the form of synthetic GH) begans to reduce the amount of active GH by self-antagonizing the receptor..." (datbtrue 2009).

Even then, most research seems to show it is not a failure to PRODUCE hgh but a failure of receptors.

Hope this helps, it is my opinion and I am no rocket scientist... well, not any more. 

Respect,
Vette


----------



## username1 (Jan 1, 2013)

Honestly, I didn't really put much thought into it. My basis for taking it before bed was because some people seem to have side effects taking it during the day like getting tired/fatigue is the most common. So, I didn't want to get tired so I started taking it at night. I started with 1iu per day, since people say if you increase your dosage slowly vs. starting out at 4iu or something that you should experience less sides. 

After going from 1iu for 3 days, then 1.5 iu for 3 days, then 2iu for a week maybe, then up to 3iu I'm not getting any sides, not feeling tired/fatigue, at first I thought I was getting CTS but, I must not be since not having any issues. Since everything was going fine, I started taking it post workout. Don't have any scientific studies to back it up, just bro science most people say they take their GH after working out, once comment I read was that you're in an anabolic state after working so it's the best time to take it. Again, no real studies to back it up that I've seen. So, I just do it. Starting today I'm taking 1iu in the morning now, didn't get tired/fatigue so will continue. It sounds like it's recommended to split up as much as possible so I will do that for now on, I'm going to try to take 1iu at a time but, 3 times a day. Morning, pwo, and based on what I researched last night and natty GH not releasing until slow wave sleep (roughly 3 hrs into sleep) then I'm going to continue taking it before bed. 



Cashout said:


> Username, how did you develop your administration protocol? I am really interested.
> 
> So you are Tue-Thurs-Sat-Sun = 3ius at bed
> Mon-Wed-Fri = 2ius post training + 1 iu bed
> ...


----------



## username1 (Jan 1, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> How old are you?



32         


........ (10 chararcters)


----------



## brown1106 (Jan 1, 2013)

How do u dose HGH when u say iu ? Just started a second round of norditropin and it is dosed ml/mg.


----------



## username1 (Jan 1, 2013)

brown1106 said:


> How do u dose HGH when u say iu ? Just started a second round of norditropin and it is dosed ml/mg.



I don't know how it would be for ml/mg I guess same? on rips it goes by iu they are 10iu vials, I put 1 cc of bac water into the vial. Then I draw with slin pins, the 10 mark on the slin pin = 1iu, 20 mark = 2iu etc.


----------



## brown1106 (Jan 1, 2013)

Gotcha, makes sense. Thx


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 2, 2013)

1ml = 1cc = 100 iu 

Vette


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 2, 2013)

username1 said:


> 32
> 
> 
> ........ (10 chararcters)



I've been taking GH for about 7 months now
I split mine too. A.M. And P.M. But always
Post work out. Some days I work out in the
Mornings other days late evenings. 
This is only my opinion as I'm new to this
As well and am trying to gather hard to 
Get accurate info like everyone. 
From what I know as you get older your
Body produces less Hgh. You begin to see
A decrease in your 30's and especially 
Your 40's. 
so as far as taking a shot in the P.M 
And and worrying about your nattys. 
I'd guess at ages 30-40's your natural 
Production is going to be less anyways than
What would be produced from a shot. 
So you should still bennifit by taking 
A pm shot. 
The other factor why I spit dosages is
The half life is short. So by spacing 
Your shots 12 hours apart approx. 
and taking 2 shots a day you would 
Think results should be better. 
Like Vett said, if you could take a shot
3-5 times a day that would be even 
Better results. My personal thinking 
I agree with that 100% but its 
Difficult for me as it is doing an 
Am and PM shot without my girl knowing
About it. 
Also I don't get tired during the day from
GH and I'm wondering if its because I'm
Taking an am shot. Most guys I know do 
A pm shot only. 
If GH is suposed to help rejuvenate 
You, make you more energetic recoup
Quicker ect. But the half life is short
I'm wonder if its mostly the guys taking
A pm shot only that are tired during 
The day and if an am shot will help 
You from being fatigued during the day
Anyone have any thoughts or experience
On that?


----------



## username1 (Jan 2, 2013)

Everybody is different, I didn't get tired from taking PM shots only but, that doesn't mean somebody else could, some could get tired by taking AM shots, some not etc. Also, I doubt I would do 5 shots a day because from what I've read because of how it can effect your blood sugar and make you insulin desensitized, you should not have any carbs one hour before or one hour after the shot. I eat about every 2 hours, it would be too inconvenient for me to time that many shots to make sure I'm in between an hour of a meal. However, I already have issues with high blood sugar and pre-diabetes so this might not be an issue for everybody.


----------

